# Which HS Undertaker Choke Tube



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

What undertaker are you guys using? I see on the Hunter Specialties website http://www.hunterspec.com/updateable/update_display.cfm?pageID=9&categoryID=8 there are four different ones. Basically it's two, regular or high density and then ported or non-ported.

Looks like Cabela's just sells the high density non-ported version.

I am looking to get one for my Rem 870!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i had a ported one for my 835 ultra mag...it was awesome


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I had an Undertaker choke tube but couldnt pattern squat with it. 

So I got a Tightwad choke and am very pleased with it. I recommend it over the Undertaker...plus, its already ported.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I have the non-ported Hevi approved for the 935. . .patterns great with Hevi 13 from 15-50+ yards. . .and gets good penetration still in the phone book at 50 yards.

I bought my choke for $2.97 at Dick's on clearance. . .not a bad price.:lol:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Call Comp-N-Choke and tell them your gun and loadds you use. They will set you up right.

Ganzer


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Whats your price range and do u wanna shoot lead or heavier than lead


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Probably looking to stay in that $20 to $40 range for tube and probably stick with lead or copper plated lead (for cost reasons).


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

i shoot the turkey choke thats made for my gun!!! i have 2 mossbergs,, model 500 turkey gun and model 835 ultra mag that gun got me my biggest turkey and at the longest shot 65 yards not recomended distance but it was a running shot ( as my friend put it who was there ,, a lucky shot ,, till this day i have never taken a shot that long but!!!! the choke tube on the ultra mag did the job!! so i give it its credit!! and i was shotting 3-1/2 shells for what its worth!! ),, i have always used mossberg choke for the guns,, and have had good performance with each , no complaints,, but i am gona experiment with other brands here soon!! can be expensive but ,, after years of good success iam lookin to improve performance!! never hurts to explore your options!! it can depend on the brand and shot size u choose as well its kinda a preference thing!! never quit, exploring your options,, the gun will tell u what it likes!!! good luck ps.. being cheap with your hardware can be expensive in the end,, dont buy a cheap choke,, just to see yourself choke in the end!!


----------

